# shipping a shotgun barrel



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

Can i ship a shotgun barrel USPS without any problems. I know they have restrictions on firearms, but was unsure what rules apply for just a barrel.


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

You can mail it worry free.


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

Huntmich said:


> Can i ship a shotgun barrel USPS without any problems. I know they have restrictions on firearms, but was unsure what rules apply for just a barrel.


You might have trouble trying to ship it from a UPS Store - I did years ago - as opposed to a UPS full service center.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

It shouldn't be a problem. Just ship it in one of those cardboard tubes that posters come in. Nobody needs to know what's in it.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Hoppe's no.10 said:


> You might have trouble trying to ship it from a UPS Store - I did years ago - as opposed to a UPS full service center.


Just how can you get in trouble for shipping _steel samples_?
Nothing illegal about that.....


----------



## Hoppe's no.10 (Sep 16, 2007)

sullyxlh said:


> Just how can you get in trouble for shipping _steel samples_?
> Nothing illegal about that.....


This is why - a shotgun barrel is not a "steel sample," I prefer to tell the truth. I went round and round with the UPS Store who refused to ship a gun part - barrel to Briley for choke tube installation. The store maintained that I would have to make a 40 mile round trip to a U.P.S. Center. I argued, I telephoned and in the end I prevailed by standing up for what I believed in - by telling the truth and as a result everyone else who goes to this U.P.S. Store to ship a gun part will also prevail. So I did a favor - albeit a small one - for the local shooting community and without having to fabricate a story. That's why the shipping slip said "shotgun barrel" and not "steel sample." 

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, i'll never ship anything ups as long as i don't have to. I'm going to ship USPS. I don't think i'm going to have any problems. I'll let you guys know how it goes if i end up shipping it. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Use the post office, no questions, no problems. I ship long guns and gun parts from mine all the time legally and without the 5th degree from commercial carriers.


----------

